# I think I need a pony



## Frankie (Mar 9, 2004)

I would like a pony, to show.

I like the one in Kay's avatar.

I am off to look at web sites, and other links.

Better suggestions as to where to go to: learn, investigate?

What major differences, than miniatures?

thanks so much


----------



## kaykay (Mar 9, 2004)

hi frankie

(thank you for the compliment on patches!)I LOVE my modern sheltand. They are very different than a mini i think. My only perspective is a modern so to me they are much more animated and heads up. Now dont get me wrong i have animated minis too (as you know after seeing tiny at the show laughs) but its different with a pony. Patches is quite the character and so smart that I have to constantly stay on my toes and a step ahead of her. She is much happier when shes busy such as driving etc. So along with all that they are more to handle than a miniature. I guess what im saying is you have to have a much firmer hand with a modern than a miniature. I almost sold patches cus hubby was not thrilled with her attitude but I am so thankful now that I didnt. I love this horse and am way too bonded with her. Hubby is now learning to love her too. Its was a big adjustment for him from minis which was his only experience. I feel sure youll get some great advice here as these people are so great with their knowledge of shetlands

Go look at Getitias website as she has some gorgeous shetlands!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 10, 2004)

everyone needs lots of ponies! You could also check out ASPC website and look at breeders listed there. Get an idea of the different types and what the standards are. I love shetlands more than any other equine. always have, always will.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 10, 2004)

Dr Taylor is having his anual sa;e May 8 in West Unity Ohio. The mare in my avitar came from there. He has both moderns and classics and some grades as well. There is an online catalog of them if you want to see it.

http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/sale.htm

Lyn


----------

